#    ,     :    1  2008.

## .

*,* *    1  2008*.        .

        1   


 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

* 1.  *    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15 .*       ( ) - *  15* .   .          ,    .  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .        .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25*        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.*            (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* 
* 2.   :*   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15 .*       ( ) - *  15* .   .          ,    .  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .              .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .      20.09.2007 N 83)  *  21 .     25* .       ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* . .  1    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) - *  30 .*     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) - *  30 .* * 3.     :*    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25* .           , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .* 4.     :* 
,     3 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .             ,    .  -1151058.(    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .   * 5.     :*          .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .      20.09.2007 N 83)  *  21 .    25* .   .       , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* * 6.     :* 
,     5 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .             ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   21 . 

 -   .  ,         ,    .   , ..     15 .,       .   ,    .

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## smiya

:yes:    !

----------


## .

*smiya*, ,

----------

,  .
...

----------


## AndyGr

?

----------

,         ?    , -     ....

----------


## Fraxine

?   ?

----------

,       ? !!!!!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Zvezga

!  ?       1-   ?

----------


## Julius

, ,       ,      2007 .,     2008 .?

----------


## Fraxine

> 1-   ?


 .
   - ?

----------

> ,         ?    , -     ....


  ?

----------


## Dobraya Eva

..!
 :             ?

----------


## Etemenanki

, ,     ,   .    ,           ...      (  ),            ?

----------


## .

** ,   



> ?


 



> (  ),            ?


    ,  .        . ,     :Embarrassment: 



> 1-


 .    ,

----------


## Julius

, ,       ,      2007 .,     2008 .?

----------

, 58   ?

.      !

----------


## ErWolf

.
  6%    2008. 
     ,     .
     (


> 


  :Smilie:  )

                                       1
1)  -     ,   ?
2)     ,     1   ?
3)        .  ?
4)    .   ?
5)   ,     ?
                                            2
6)   .   ?
7)     ?
8)           ?
                                            3
9)  4  ,   ?
10)   010, 060, 080, 110, 120, 130, 140  0 ?
11)   020, 030, 040, 041, 050, 090, 100, 150   ?

   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

1) 
2)  - 3
3) ...  .. ...
4)
5)25.04.08
6)18210501010011000110
7)
8)
 )))

----------


## Lilit C

> , ,     ,   .    ,           ...      (  ),            ?


.

----------


## ErWolf

> )))


     ?

----------

> 5)   ,     ?


  .


> 7)     ?
> 8)          ?
>  3
> 9)  4  ,   ?
> 10)   010, 060, 080, 110, 120, 130, 140  0 ?
> 11)   020, 030, 040, 041, 050, 090, 100, 150   ?


 0   ,  .

----------


## ErWolf

> )))


 


> 0   ,  .


         ?

----------


## Lee67

:
    ,
    ?

 !

----------


## Larik

.
 :
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) -   15 .
2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    21 .
3.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    21 .
4.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    21 .

----------


## .

> ?


       ,

----------

,       -  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Julius

, ,       ,      2007 .,     2008 .?

----------


## .



----------

, ,       .  -    ().
         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Veta7

, ,    ,   ,      ,   .     ""   ?

----------

. .

----------


## Na28ta

> .


   ,   .   ?    ...

----------


## Andyko

. 23,   25.
. 30  "   ".
"."  ?

----------


## Na28ta

.

P/S/     ,       :Silly:

----------


## Julius

. .,  !

----------


## itachik

:yes:

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,       ,       ,       ?     ,  ,   ,    (  ,  ),        , ?       ,  ,     ,     ...   4   ??  ,  ?    ,   1 ,        ?

----------

. .,  !!!

----------


## -

> ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    21 .


 ?

----------


## venero4ka

,     ?      ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,       ?


      ?        ?     .    ,      . 
 4-  .  1000    ,   5000. 
 -  . 
*-*,   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     ?


      ?    ?

----------


## venero4ka

> ?    ?


  ??
 2007 ,     .  -         .      ""  ""!

----------


## dergach_svetlana

[QUOTE=.;51550543]     ?        ?     .    ,      . 


, ,  !!  ,    ..   ... :Embarrassment:  
 4-  .  1000    ,   5000. 


,   !!!


 -  . 


   ,    , , !!!??     ,  :  ,   !!
,    .... ... :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,    .


  ?        ,      .           .     .



> ,    ...


       .   .   ,    .

----------

> ,       -  ?
> .


   .       .     ?    ...

        ?

  ,     ?    .

----------


## .

> .


  ?

----------

,         /.   ,       .           ?          ?     .    ?

----------


## .

.   ,     .  ..

----------


## _

,           ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> ?


         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    .          .      .

       ?

----------


## kir_

-              ?
,  ( 2007 .)       (       )....

----------


## kir_



----------


## .

**,     .        ,

----------

.   !
   4-   .5  II ?         .  ,    ...  !

----------


## .

,  -   .?     ?

----------

,  ,         .     ,    .

----------


## .

5

----------

.

----------


## Manjushri

> 1) 
> 
> 6)18210501010011000110


  ,      .
  ?    010  040    020  050   ?

----------


## Manjushri

> ,      .
>   ?    010  040    020  050   ?


   ,    2008,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

050

----------


## Manjushri

> 050


   040  050   ?  - ,   030  060?  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## ErWolf

,        ?

----------


## ErWolf

> 6%    2008. 
>      ,     .


  3  4   3    ( )?

----------

> ,        ?





> 3  4   3    ( )?

----------

.       ,      .  , ,   , 

  110  0?
  120  0?
  130  6%    ?
   140  ? ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Wallstreet

, .
   , 15%.
   2007 .    ,       ,     2008.
       2007        .
  ,     2008 ,      ,     2008 ??

----------

> 2007        .


     ?   15.          ,    :    .


> ,     2008 ?


 ?     / ?

----------

> ,


    ....,    , !
 - ?

----------


## Wallstreet

> ?   15.          ,    :    . ?     / ?


  "    ,       (.):"      

  ,          ,    ?

 , ,   2008     2007,      .           2007 ?

----------

> "    ,      (.):"


*Wallstreet*, ,      .  :Embarrassment: 



> ,    ?


    2007      15  2008.

----------


## Wallstreet

> *Wallstreet*, ,      . 
>     2007      15  2008.


,       15  -    2007   ,    2008 ?

  2-  ,  ,    ?       2008?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,        :Embarrassment: ,  4-,      (    15%),           ?  ?              :Embarrassment: 
  : ..:      ,     :Frown:

----------


## Tutuna

> **,     .        ,


     .  ,           .,  ,     .    ,           . ,    ,      .      .

----------


## .

? -    .     ,      :Wink:

----------

, .
 15%,      4  2007 .       .     1   3    030 (               )     ?
,  ,         ( )   ,       ,       , ,         "  ", ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


 .        .  



> 


       ""?   "".    ,      15%    .

----------

> ...


..  ,          2008?
          , ?

----------


## .

> ..  ,          2008?


 



> , ?

----------

..,    :Big Grin:  
    ,      :Big Grin:

----------

,        ?
 2.1 ( .),  015 (       ).       , ,      ?      015    019 (3 ), ? ,   014 (  3 )  ?
 .  010  011 (...      ).   011    2   , ?    010     ,   ?   ,               .

----------

> ,       15  -    2007   ,    2008 ?
> 
>   2-  ,  ,    ?       2008?


 2008  .
2-    /,      .   2007   .

----------

> 





> 010  011 (...      ).


     15 ,     ,   . ,        ,      .

----------


## .

> 011    2   , ?


 .    -. , ,     15 .     ,       .
  .015      


> ,  **         , * 015 - 019  .*


       ?

----------


## TamaraL

.
, ,      24  2008 .   () 01  2008 .     ,     ,    .    ,         ,           . , ,           1  2008  (  ,  )?

----------

> 15 ...


,   15 . ,       (   15 ) ,  010 (...   ) -     3   ,    015 - 019 (      )  , ?
   ,    15  ,    ,       ,  "",    " "  ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,     015-019  .    .
*TamaraL*,      .

----------

> ?


,  . ,   015-019   ?
   .  .       ..  ,         4 , ..   15 .    : ,    , ,        ,  - -?

----------


## TamaraL

.
  ,        ?      ?

----------


## Larik

.         ,      .

----------


## .

> : ,


 .   .      .
*TamaraL*,      ,   .-  ?     ,

----------


## TamaraL

,   ,     ,      .  ,        ,   ,      -, , ,       (        )?

----------

> .


 ,   :yes:  
 :Smilie:       1  - ., ,              ,    (,   ..)  2 ,     ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

> , ,       (        )?


 ,    ,   



> 2 ,     ,  ,   ?

----------

> 


, .   :Big Grin:

----------


## TamaraL

,      ,    ,  ,      2  -   ,   ,          ,  .,     ,  , ,     .

----------


## TamaraL

. , ,          1   ()  .

----------


## TamaraL

,                  ,  ..

----------

*TamaraL*,     ?     .

----------


## TamaraL

.
,  , , ,  .

----------

> ,  , , , .


,  .      .   /    3-    .

----------


## TamaraL

, -  .   ,   .   ,    ,    .    .    ,     ,  .     ,  .,      . !

----------


## Larik

.  ,        ,    .

----------


## TamaraL

, Larik,        (  ,    )     (   ,       ,   ).

----------


## -

> (      ) -   15 .   .


_...    9         ,       1  2005   713,    (, )         ____________    : ..._

  2007   2008 ?

   ? -  :yes:

----------


## .



----------


## haduxa_49

..  ..    .. 2007    ... 1  2008 
       ..       ..       ..

----------


## Feminka

> 


,      , ..  ,

----------


## haduxa_49

,    1       100,150

----------

> ? -


*-*,      .           .   ,     .

----------

> ,    1       100,150


   .

----------


## haduxa_49

..        1 ..          
-        ?

----------


## .

*-*,  ,    .        . ,      ,

----------


## .

*haduxa_49*,    ?

----------

> 


.


> ?


 1,   9  .

----------


## haduxa_49

-

----------

> 


    .

----------

:  ,  25.01.2008,   ,   ,      ,   , /  .      .     1- .   ?:
1)	0-   
2)	0-   
3)	4- (  ,    ? 
4)	  -  ?
 .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3. 4-  .       4-
4.    ,          .

----------

*.*,  , /         , 4-  ?  :Embarrassment:          -1151058 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

4-.  ?      ,   .

----------

*.*,   :Embarrassment:    4-,   4-  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.   ,    ,    ?

----------

(      )  14 .

----------


## Feminka

> (      )  14 .


15 :Smilie:

----------

,  14. .

----------


## Feminka

15   -        I  2008  (. 5 . 243  )

----------


## .

> ,  14. .


   ?

----------

,  -    4-
     1   ?   ?
  ?    :Smilie:

----------

> ?


.

----------

.      ? Excel   ,    , .    .   ?

----------

> ?


  .


> Excel   ,    , .


   -.

----------

- 8  6 ( ,  1967 ), ?

----------


## Larik

> ,  -    4-
>      1   ?   ?
>   ?


         .     .    .

----------


## Larik

> - 8  6 ( ,  1967 ), ?


,  .

----------

Larik, ,      ,     :yes:

----------

.    1     (15%) ,    100  150 3-          ( ), ?         ?

----------

> ?

----------


## tit

.     1 ,   ,   ,    ().       2 ?   ,  , , , ,  .    ,     ,   ,    (   ).  ?  !

----------

> 1


  /? 15?

----------

> **,     .        ,


,          .   -  .

----------

> ? -    .     ,


  :yes:

----------


## hiker

/6%/    2008.     ,     .     ?    2 . :Embarrassment:    ,      ,       .

----------


## Feminka

> 


2    :Smilie:  ,

----------


## hiker

> 2    ,


  :Frown:            2

----------

> 2


 ?     ...

----------

> /? 15?


.

----------


## tit

> /? 15?


,  6  ""    :-))

----------


## .

*tit*,   ,     ,   .   ,      ?   :Wink:

----------

. 
,         ?               ?

----------


## .

> ?


     ,

----------


## tit

> *tit*,   ,     ,   .   ,      ?


, ,   -     ?   .  ?

----------

,  -  :   -   ?

----------


## .

**,   ,    .   .     ,                 :Frown:

----------

> 


     -    -      -   ?

----------


## .

*tit*,    ,     2   ,          .

----------


## .

**, ?   15?

----------

.   -    ,  - .    15 .

----------


## .

.   ,

----------

, ,  ,   !

----------

, ,      10  4-  1 ?
1)         .    .      "  -  "?
2)        .      "  -  "?

----------

> ,


         , .      3  -          .

----------

?   ,     :-(   ,   , ,    ...  ,    ,       ?

----------

!      1  1 ? ()

----------

1  2   ?  ,  1   1,081.  2    =1?

----------

> ,         ?              ?


 ,               .

----------


## Andyko

**, 2    ,   , ?  :Wink:

----------

? (   +  )      (  )   1       (    2008), , ,   ,    + -4.  ?

----------


## Limbo

(
, ,      10  4-  1 ?
1)         .    .      "  -  "?
2)        .      "  -  "?

----------


## .

!                  ?

----------


## Feminka

> !                  ?


,

----------


## Zagidullina

!      1   2            .

----------


## Feminka

1  1,081,  2

----------


## Andyko

> 


..   ? ? ? ?          ...

----------


## Fraxine

> .    .      "  -  "?


 ,  . 10  1.      .



> .      "  -  "?


 ,  ,   01.01.08  31.03.08.

----------

,    ,
       ???

----------


## .

> ,    ,


    ?

----------



----------


## Andyko



----------

, !!!
26   .
     ???    .      ,           .      ???
   .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


   ,      .

----------


## Feminka

> ???


  ,   ,    :Smilie: ,

----------


## Larik

> ,   ,   ,


   ,      .    ,         .   . .      .     .

----------


## Pretty_Devil

( ),     . 2.  !

  ,       (  )  29  (    ),    ,   ?

 !

----------


## .

*Pretty_Devil*,       .       ,        .
  .



> ,       (  )  29  (    ),    ,   ?


 ,   2    .   2   .

----------


## Young Love

, ,              2007  2008 ?       .

----------


## Pretty_Devil

..,  ,   !   :yes:

----------


## Leva2000

-  .   2007.     ( ).       ,           ?

----------


## Feminka

> -  .   2007.     ( ).       ,           ?


,

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

,    ( ..) ,  1 .   ,     ,    ,        .   ,   !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Feminka

> 


  :Smilie:

----------

> ( ..) ,  1 .  ,


.


> ,


.


> ,


 
.346.18
"...6. ,       ,    ,     ,   .
**    1   ,   ,      346.15  ..."
.346.19
"...1. **  **..."

----------

? !  !   ,   ,     ,    ( 2 ) , ..    2 .     1  2  ,        2 .

----------


## Feminka

> 


  ?    ,    - ??  :Smilie: 



>

----------

> ,    ( 2 )


  -.             - , , 9 , .

----------

, ,  !

----------


## segacool

15%,        ,             ,   ,       :Embarrassment:    .

----------

15 18210501020011000110


> 


     ,   .

----------

*segacool*,       :http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...92&postcount=7

----------


## segacool

,   ?

----------


## NattaB

, , 30.     2007., 1.2008.   ?      ?

----------

,        (   ,  ) ,        ,    ,        ?

----------

,      /     .  15  .

----------

?     -   ,   )

----------

.346.17
"...7. ,      ,    ,            ,      ,              ,    .       ,      346.16  ,  ,      346.15  .

_             30 .            ,      10  ._

   ,      ,          ,             ..."

----------

*segacool,* ,     .     () .  ,    :http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=75795

----------

> , ,              2007  2008 ?       .

----------

**,    ?       ,  %  ?   100% ?

----------


## segacool

?     ?
 15%

----------

-!
 6%,    2008 ,   ,      1 ?
!

----------


## Feminka

> -!
>  6%,    2008 ,   ,      1 ?
> !


  :Smilie:       !!!!!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## heartjack

2-      ??

----------


## Larik



----------


## Larik

> ?     ?
>  15%

----------

,         2      .   2      2.
     !
            10 !

----------


## Feminka

> ,         2      .   2      2.
>      !
>             10 !


  :Frown:

----------


## segacool

?     ?
 15%

----------

> ?     ?
>  15%





> 


 :yes:

----------

! -6%      : ,      .        .  -       ,     ?   100..   75 , 25 - .     100   75?

----------


## Andyko

75.

----------


## 2007

,      ?     ,  ? :EEK!:

----------


## Feminka

*2007*,     ,

----------


## Progresh

> * 1.  * [LIST=1][*]      ( ) - *  15* .   .


   6%.       .     -?         ,       ?

----------


## Larik

. .

----------

1.      .   ,   1 2008    " "  4.11(         " "  4.11  1 2008,   ,   15  ),            .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .     20.09.2007 N 83)  .
2.       . ( ?)
3.   ?
4.  1152016     4 2007. 
5.    ,     .

----------

1152016,      ...

----------

?          .

----------


## Milka_87

...           4000,      ?    1     -  ?       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ?          .


.             ,    ,   .           .      1  .
    -          :Big Grin:  .

----------

.
  1  1152016 ,       (   ,           ),            ( ).
       ,  ?

----------


## Larik

,   . ,     .

----------

> .
>   1  1152016 ,       (   ,           ),            ( ).
>        ,  ?


 ,      -             .                 50 .

----------

,     .
        42007,      ,   .     ,      (  ),      ,  .

----------


## hiker

> ,  -   .?     ?


   ?      5  6? :Embarrassment:

----------


## hiker

"".       ,     :
1-   5,6
2-           ???

----------


## piscunova

(  ),        - .     ,    -  , ,      . , .  - ?        ,    ?

----------

.     . ,  1  (.)  .        : "  - ", "  - ", ?       ?
(    ,     , "   1  -   ...").

----------

> "".       ,     :
> 1-   5,6
> 2-           ???


        .
. .

----------

> .     . ,  1  (.)  .        : "  - ", "  - ", ?       ?
> (    ,     , "   1  -   ...").


      ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> "".       ,     :
> 1-   5,6
> 2-           ???


    ,      :

1 -  .5,  6     ..    ,       4  8  .  .6   1   , -               +       13  20
.
2 -   -   4   , , ...

----------


## Larik

,     .  6 .

----------


## .

.     - -          :Frown:

----------

1152016   " "  4,11.        .    .     ,      .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,      .

----------

,     , -   .   !

----------


## Hijack

...       .  ( 6%)    2007 ,      .   : "-    "?   : "  ( )"-     . ?

----------


## Feminka

> ...       .  ( 6%)    2007 ,      .   : "-    "?   : "  ( )"-     . ?


 :Smilie:  ..........    15  ,

----------


## .

.  


> 6.       ,  ** ,        .

----------


## Feminka

> .


 -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ***

,    . .  1  2008 ??

----------


## Andyko

.    .

----------


## Murmushonok

.  6%.   1 .  ,   / .   -      ?

----------


## .

.  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka



----------

, ,       .  -    ().

  ,   .   .
         ?    -  .     - ???

----------


## Feminka

> -


 :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------

2008   ?

----------


## Kulan

> ?


 :Wow:   ? ?   ?      ,     .

----------


## .

*Kulan*,            (  ,       ).

----------


## Kulan

,    ,         ,      -.

----------


## Marge

> .             ,    ,   .           .      1  .
>     -          .


   1 ? :Wink:

----------


## Feminka

1,081

----------

. ,        ? ..  .     ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?

----------


## Andyko

**,    ,    .
  -  -     .

----------

> .


. ,     ,          ?
   ,  ,    - ?

----------

,        ,     ?

----------


## _

, ,   /              ?   ,   .

----------

> /


,     .

----------


## .

> . ,     ,          ?
>    ,  ,    - ?


 



> ,        ,     ?


   ?     ?

----------

> 


  ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

** ,        ,     :Wink:

----------

> ?     ?


    15%.     ,       ,      ?!?

----------


## .



----------


## asd123

, , ....
      ?
 ... 
.01.2008 0 0 



, 6   1

----------


## Feminka

,    ,    ,    0

----------


## hiker

> 15%.     ,       ,      ?!?


 :Wow:     .       /   -/      . ?         ???

----------


## Larik

> , , ....
>       ?
>  ... 
> .01.2008 0 0 
> 
> 
> 
> , 6   1


     .

----------

.
  .
   .
      20000 .
     20000     (   )   20000 .  .
     ,     ?

   1   . ,   ,       () , ..    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 20000 .
>      20000     (   )   20000 .  .


?




> () , ..    ?

----------

,    + .  4-     1  2?             .  :Frown:     4-   ,       ,   .

----------

> ,    + .


     ?  2  3 .

----------

- ?  " 4.11",     1-. -  3,1 .      .     ? 
,     ?

----------

<<<     ?  2  3 .>>>


    ,       .   ?   -  ,   -  ?

----------


## TRAFARET.NET

.    .      .   .    - .
   ( , ,  ,  6%)    . .    ,     .    . :

1.        -   ,    ?     ?
2.          ,     . . ,     ,    ?

      :

-     
-    -    
- , ,  ,  
-     3

  ?   -     ( 6%     )   (      25 )       ?

!

----------


## Feminka

> -     
> -    -


     ,     



> - , ,  ,


     ?



> -     3


 3 ???  :Smilie:

----------

> ,       .   ?   -  ,   -  ?


- .    ?

----------


## TRAFARET.NET

> ?
> 
>  3 ???


 ???     -     .   -         ...

 3  .    -         .

----------

> 1.        -   ,    ?     ?
> 2.          ,     . . ,     ,    ?


  ,      .


> , ,  ,


 ** ().


> :
> 
> -    
> -    -


  ,  .

----------

> -  **   .


  ?      .     (   .)    .


> -         .


         .

----------


## TRAFARET.NET

> ?      .     (   .)    .


  !  ,          ...
 :  ,         .    , ???   ()  .
    -    .  ?
  ,    -       ?

----------

> - .    ?


 ?    () ,    ...      20 .

 ,           , ? ..        ?       4-     -    2?

----------


## Feminka

> .    , ???


,   , ..  



> ()  .






> ,    -       ?


,

----------

> ,         .    , ???   ()  .
>     -    .  ?
>   ,    -       ?


.         .

----------

> ?    () ,    ...     6 .


 ,         .

----------


## TRAFARET.NET

> 


 ,    ?    -      . ?                ?

----------

> ,         .


..   100%, 85 - , 15 - .  3 . 
 - 2,55 .,  - 0,45  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:   ...
  .   ?

   -    20 .

 ,           , ? ..        ?       4-     -    2?

----------

> ,    ?    -      . ?                ?


                 .

----------


## Feminka

> ,    ?    -      . ?                ?


    ,    1 ,

----------


## TRAFARET.NET

- ,  !  :    ,      ?     :
  70%  -  ,  .
30% -   . 
    , ... -    -      ,   - -  , .
     . :   30 ,     10 ...                    ?   ,   ?

----------


## Hijack

> .


 ,    ,  : "    ,     , +  " :Frown:

----------

> ,     .


   ?      .     1   .

----------


## .

-,    .          . 
-,   ?    015-019  2.1

----------

> :
>       20000 .
>      20000     (   )   20000 .  . 
> 
> ?


      , ..         .

  ,   2007     ,           ?
.

----------


## _

> -,    .          . 
> -,   ?    015-019  2.1


, .             . 
..   ,        ?

----------

> ..   100%, 85 - , 15 - .  3 . 
>  - 2,55 .,  - 0,45    ...
>   .   ?
> 
>    -    20 .
> 
>  ,           , ? ..        ?       4-     -    2?


  ,  .       .

   .          1 ?

----------


## .

> ..   ,        ?


 ? ,     ,     ,      ,

----------


## _

> ? ,     ,     ,      ,


,  .
 -   .

----------

.
 ,    8 .     2     - 07 (  2 " ...    ..."),         1800,    050-070 (    ... ) - 8 ( , )? ?

----------


## Knooopik

!
 ,           ?

----------


## .

*Knooopik*,      .         .  ,

----------


## vanio

9.      .
          3    ,    ?(   )

----------


## .

> 9.      .


  ,  - ..

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  6%- 4 2007     364 . ,(.   729)       ,      3 2007???

----------


## .

> 3 2007???


     ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.

----------


## Hijack

"    "   : 2.       -  ?    ,    ?
  ,       ,    ?         ?     ?

----------


## .

> 


     ,    ,      



> ?


 , -      ,     .   ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       ,     ,      .
.         4,

----------


## .

*oksana.gromova83*,      4 , ?      .        729 ,    ,    364    .



> 


  ?       ,        .            ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,   ,      2008        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:yes:   .,   ,

----------


## talgat

. ,       4-.

----------


## .

,      ,  .       ?

----------


## talgat

> ,      ,  .       ?


.       :Smilie:

----------


## .

*talgat*,      ?      ?

----------


## talgat

> *talgat*,      ?      ?


( .    
 31.03.2006  37, 
 19.01.2007  11,
 27.07.2007  165,
 21.08.2007  192)

   " /".

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/4_fss.htm
http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/fss24.rar

   .    .   .,   . .   .    2-       ?

----------


## .



----------


## talgat

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## klon2007

\     ,    -1151058 ?

----------


## .

.  , ,

----------


## klon2007

.   6%,   . 1 .\     .(  )

----------


## klon2007

().
       1      .\

----------


## Larik

.     .

----------


## klon2007

!

----------


## . .

, ,        78  15.10.07.  .  , ,       .        ?

----------

, , :
 - 6%
  :
 - 80 ..
 - 82 ..
 - 63 ..
  ,        ,   ,  ,   (27 ..) .
   .      ? 162 ..  162-27?   27 ..     ?      ?

----------


## klon2007

> , ,        78  15.10.07.  .  , ,       .        ?


     ?
     ,  !
          !

                .              .      ,      .            22  2007 .  01-02-17/200.

----------


## klon2007

[QUOTE=klon2007;51565492]     ?
     ,  !
          !

       .        ,        .        ,      .                 .

----------

:            ,         ,    .        ,     ?          ?

----------


## .

> ? 162 ..  162-27?   27 ..     ?


 .346.17



> ,        ,  ,  ,   ,     *   () ,    .*





> ?


    .
   ,     
*. .*,       ,   .

----------

. - !

----------


## ..

> ?
>      ,  !
>           !


    ,    -    ,       , , ,    ,        ,    .     ,   .

----------


## klon2007

> ,    -    ,       , , ,    ,        ,    .     ,   .


  : 






22/03/2007  01-02-17/200 



        <.....>,    . 

 5            14.06.95  88- ,             ,      . 

          09.10.95  1389-              . 

                           . 

 2007                     ,     05.08.2005  58      ,     12.01.2007  4. 

                 .          20%     .             . 

        ,            .        ,         . 

   ,   ,       ,     .              . 

 ,   ,   ,                         ,         Web-     . 

*,              ,           ,        * .             . 


       ..

----------


## klon2007

> ,    -    ,       , , ,    ,        ,    .     ,   .


  ,  ,          : 1. ,         .   - "...           ,   60             .  ,                   ." 2.     .    , ..  .      ,       .   - "...  2007 . ...  ,    ,         29    . ,            29    ."        26.04.2007  01-02-17/305

----------


## responsible

,       ( 1)        - ( 2)?      , ,   , "  ()  "?

----------

> , ,   , "  ()  "?


  :yes:     .

----------


## responsible

,   I       ,             
)    
)            ?

          ?

----------


## Polina13

!
       ,    .        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## Gala24

, ,        1- ? :Embarrassment:  
, ! :Confused:

----------

> 1- ?


, , 9 , .

----------

6%  15% ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## responsible

, ,
                (  )  
      ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## responsible

,        -2     ?

----------


## responsible

> ,   .


,          ,             .
      ,    .

,              .            2006   , ,

----------


## .

, ,     .     ,      2-

----------


## responsible

> , ,     .     ,      2-


 .,    .       ,        ,       :




> ,      ,    . -  . -   .
>     .    .  ,   (       ,      )    ,  ,  .


, ,    (** ),          ,  ?      ** ,

----------


## .

.    ,      ,      .

----------

,   :Smilie:     ,      2007,            4-           .         ?         :Smilie:                ?  ,      3-,            :Smilie:  )

----------


## .

,     .

----------

.,    .  ,  ,                   2008 ,         ()    ?

----------


## .

?    4-       ,        . 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709

----------

.       !

----------

!
 -.  6%  . .   .    2007 .
 1-    .       1 . 3-  ,  ..   ?
 ,           _   _    ?
 ,        -       ?   . 
 .

----------


## nnik

, . ,    .      /   , , ,      .          . -    .  -   3 ,  020,     ,     ,  ? , .

----------

2 :        .

----------


## _

, ,
 -1151058     2008    6%  ?   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  ?


 .        ,     . ,  2       ,   1 ,   . 



> -1151058     2008    6%  ?

----------

3-     ?  6%

----------

,       2
  ???

----------


## .

.

----------


## Hijack

> ,    ,      
>  , -      ,     .   ,


   ,     2 ,           .          ?     ?

----------

,

----------


## nnik

4  2007        ()         (2007),      .   ?        3?

----------


## nimfeya

2007 .   , .. "".   -  ,  ,  ,      . 
 21  - 1 ,     .
      1 ???   .
     ....     ?     ?       ,       ...

----------


## nimfeya

,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


,    .

----------


## yganka

,      1         ,    ?

----------


## .

*yganka*,   ,    ,    .     ,       ,   ,       ,      .

----------


## .

> 4  2007        ()        (2007),      .   ?


  - ? ? ?



> 1 ???   .


        ,     ,    .      ,     .    ,      ,     ,     
  ,     ,        ?       .  ?    ?            ?

----------

,   -    ... -         .   :   -   , 4 ( ?),   -   ...  ...

----------


## nimfeya

> - ? ? ?
>         ,     ,    .      ,     .    ,      ,     ,


  ,  -    .




> ,     ,        ?       .  ?    ?            ?


     ,        .    .
   ....,    ...       .... -  ,   ?    ?         ,   , -       ,   ,           (  ,   -   ). 
    ?     ?      ( ,   ,     ,      ....   - ...          )

----------


## nnik

4  2007        ()        (2007),      .   ? 

 - ? ? ?

  .

----------

?        ,       .         ?

----------


## nnik

,  .   ,   ,   1     2-      2- .     ,  -      ((

----------

> ,   1     2-      2- . ((


   ? 
 :     1 .    20       1 . 
    20       1 .    2   .
  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## nnik

!  ,   1 .    20      2 ?

----------

,            ...      31.12.2008,           ,    .     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## nnik

.      .   1 .,     20 .

----------

,      :Embarrassment:    :
V.    3 "         "    

       22.    010            (      140    2   ). 
      23.    020  **        ,    ,        ,  ()      ,      . 
      24.   030               ,    ,        . 
      25.    040         (  020 +   030),  (*     50%)        (  010).* 
      26.    050        ,        (  010 -   040).

   ...

----------


## nnik

,   ,  20     .     2 .( 1-),        1   2 . ?

----------


## Iniba

6%        ,     . 
  ,       ".....   04.03.08  03-05-04-02/14   .....    ........    ,  .   ."
   . 
      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Iniba

> 


  ?
    , ,       ,   ,    ,  .     ?  - ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?





> ?


  .


> - ?


,   :Smilie: 

2.                ,        . ,    ,       ,      ,               ,      ,      174.1  .



> 


 ?  :Wink:

----------

!
        33 ..    .    .         .          ?

----------


## .

> ........    ,  .   ."


  ,     -   ,     ,       .    .   ,      ,      ,    .          ,    .



> .


        .     -     .
     .

----------


## Iniba

!

----------


## Na28ta

> , ,       ,   ,    ,  .     ?  - ?


     ... ,  ,           ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ,


     .

----------


## Nat All

6%
   :   1. ,     2100.        .140  2   .060 1,  ,    .040  ?    ,   ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment: . *Andyko*,  ?   ,       .      ?

----------


## Andyko

*Na28ta*,       ,   .  .    ,     .          .

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: .

----------

> ,   ,  20     .     2 .( 1-),        1   2. ?


?   .    2 .     .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

" ,      , :" ,   ?     ??

----------

> " ,      , :" ,   ?     ??


  ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Embarrassment:        ,   ,     ??
  ,    ,      ,         ?

----------


## Nat All

6%
          (   2007),

----------


## 22

?   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ,     ??
>   ,    ,      ,         ?


    ?

----------

-      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> (   2007),


 



> .     2 .( 1-),        1  2. ?


 .  1 ,    . 2      .



> ,    ,     ,        ?


 ,           ,    ?  - ?     ,    ?    ,   "",      ,  . 



> ?   ?

----------


## maolik

!
    2008.     ,   .  . -.
1)      1 
2)    .
.

----------


## .

1. 
2. ,      ?

 ,               . 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## maolik

..  ,                
    ?

----------

!    ,  :         ,   .   ,    - .      3- ,       125 , ..    ,  -3    ,   -     .   -    ,  ?

----------


## .

> 


       . ,      .

----------


## Gala24

, ,       2008           1- ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

! ...
   -   ,   ...
     1,2,3,4,5   3...?

----------


## B.Jack

,    3-?

----------


## .

**,       ,    ,      



> ,    3-?


 .

----------


## Gala24

,   30        1- ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

1

----------

, .      .   1   ?     2?

----------

> **,       ,    ,      
>  .


 . -    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=196199     .       ?       -     ?

----------

.   1   ?     2?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Absurd

> .   1   ?     2?


 ,   ...  " "    4-,    . 
   ,       ().        .    ,    ,              .
 ,  ?      4-,     ?
     -    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ?


> -    ?

----------


## Absurd

> ?


  ,      ,    ???  ?




> 


     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ???  ?


,    .       ,  


> 


  .

----------

[QUOTE=Absurd;51572445]  ,      ,    ???  ?

   ...

----------

> ,    .       ,    .


 ,  ?
   1     ?

----------


## Larik

20           . 
  .

----------


## Absurd

> ,    .       ,    .


,  ,   ...        ,     , ,    ? :Wow:  
   - "... ,    "???

----------


## Absurd

> 20           . 
>   .


*Larik*,       ?     ...

----------


## Andyko

> .





> - "... ,


?


> ,


  ?

----------


## Absurd

> ?


,   ,       .    ...
     ,    ,   ...       ,    ...
     ,      ...

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## .

*Andyko*,            :Smilie:        -   1    :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

...  :Embarrassment: 
,            ...?

----------


## Absurd

*.*,       ,   ,      :Smilie: ,        - ...   ? :Wink:

----------

,  1  2  --?

----------


## .

--...  :Frown: 
1    !   2008   1,081. 
*Absurd*,   ?   /  ?    ,

----------


## mariya.i

,  ,      ?
 -    .

----------


## Absurd

> *Absurd*,   ?   /  ?    ,


 ,   ,    :Smilie: 
   !!!

----------


## Andyko

*mariya.i*, .

----------


## veselinka

-    ,  ,    15%,    1 ,         (    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ),     ,   :
1.    , ,    ??? - ,    
2.,       ???   ,   ????
 :Frown:   :Frown: 
  , ,       ,      :Abuse:

----------


## .

1.       .     .   .
2. .

----------


## veselinka

> 1.       .     .   .
> 2. .


.  ,    ,     ,     ,   ???     ,      "",    ,    ,

----------


## .

> "",    ,    ,


     .             ,     .

----------


## veselinka

,    ,     ,      ???

----------


## -

...  2 :
1.         .   ,    ....      ?
2.   /      15.04.2008.,      1 ?    ...   ,    /  ....  ...  ...     ...  ...+ ....      1 ....   ...? 
 .

----------

> 1.         .   ,    ....      ?


   .



> 2.   /      15.04.2008.,      1 ?


.


> /  ....  ...


/       15    **.


> ...  ...+ ....      1 ....


 ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,    ,   (+)  - ???

----------


## .

, ,    01.01.08  ,            ?

   - ,      .

  .  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## -

**, ... ,      ,   2-   .....   ...  ....
     ...
  ....,    ... ....

----------

> 


 **   .  ,    ,       15.04 ,       .  -   . ,       .

----------

,           ,     1 .
    ,   ,   ,   -       ?
 ? (   )? 
  ?
  ?

----------


## .

> ,


 ?
   ,   . .

----------

> ?
>    ,   . .


!
      .
       ?
     4-.

----------


## .

,   
4-    .     ?    ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

:
        ?

----------


## .

,           .

----------


## -

31 .        ?   :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## phpline

: 
  .  

    13  2002 86/-3-04/430   3 ( ) 13.         (,  )

        ,   .

     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## phpline

,   :Smilie:

----------


## phpline

,             ...         -

----------


## .

-   ,    .

----------


## phpline

,       :Smilie: 

     -              (      13  2002 86/-3-04/430),          (   ),    -           .      -    ...     -      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*phpline.ru*,    ???          ,   . ,   . 
   ,  .

----------


## veselinka

, ,          200 ,    ,  2  ,      2- ????

----------


## -

,   ,              ,   15 .      31 , , ,    ?         ?

----------


## .

*-*,      ,    



> ,  2  ,      2- ????


   .

----------


## veselinka

> *-*,      ,    
>    .


        2-   ,    15%

----------


## .

2 ?    1 ?     1

----------


## veselinka

:Embarrassment:

----------

,           .    ,     -   ?  , .    :
 :
1.    (,,)
2.  .
3.         .
4.        ?

----------


## Lady-birf

, ,     ,         ,     :Frown:

----------

> -   ?


.


> :


   .

----------

> , ,     ,         ,


       ,      .

----------

?

----------


## Lady-birf

**,     "   ,           ".

----------


## Feminka

> **,     "   ,           ".


    ,      ,

----------


## Andyko

"" :
22)    ,           ,    ,      ;

   ,   ,      ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=;51576596],           .   , .    :
 :
1.    (,,)
2.  .
3.         .
4.        ?
    ?

----------


## .

1.    .     
2.    
4.  



> ?


  ?     ?     ?

----------

2008   1 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


**,       ?

----------


## -

> "" :
> 22)    ,           ,    ,      ;
> 
>    ,   ,      ,   .


 ,        (2007 ),      1- ? ... :Wow:    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

.   .   :yes:

----------


## -

-,   ,  "...    ,   ",  - .  :Smilie:        -    , " ",  ,  ** , ..       ,      . " ,   ?"  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*-*,      .                        :Smilie:      -?         .

----------


## Lady-birf

.
  ,          .

----------


## .



----------


## Lady-birf

,     15%             ?

----------


## .

.     ???

----------


## Lady-birf

,    :  "        ,       ,             ,       "

,  ,    .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## -

, :
1.             .    ..     +  1.,   .2      ? ?  :Embarrassment: 
2.    ,    2007.     .2    ?

----------


## Feminka

1. 
2.

----------


## Andyko

1.
2.  ?

----------


## -

> 1.
> 2.  ?


 
 99.1  68.10
 68.10  51

----------


## Andyko

> 99.1  68.10

----------


## -

> 1. 
> 2.


 ?      ?
   .

----------


## -

> 


,  :Embarrassment:        ?

----------


## Feminka

- 99 - 68 -5

----------


## -

.      /
 51   68.10 ?

----------


## -

.  .  !  :Big Grin:

----------

.              (  2008    2007   2008).       50%    -               2  ?

----------

> .


6%, ?



> (  2008    2007   2008).


 2007  , .  2008     1 .



> 50%    -               2  ?


   2 ,   ,     .   .

----------

6%, ?  - 

,. .        ,   ,         ,     . ..        ?

----------

> ..        ?


.    ,      ,    .
 -   01.01  31.03  .
 -   01.01  30.06  .
9  -   01.01  30.09  .
 -     .

----------

,

----------


## acidzone

2007       ,   ,   ?       (      )?  6%

----------

.

----------

,              ,      ?

----------


## .

-        21.

----------

!  -    ,    !      !   :     ?         ,                 ?     (  )             ?        (       )  ,      ,     10 .,          -  4         - ,  - ?

----------


## Xall

,   ,  
1)         -11,    ?
2)  ,      "  ,        ?"
3)   12.12.07,     20 ?
4)       -  - 1  0 ?
5)         3   ,      ?
 .

----------


## .

1. -11 +   ()   
3.   ,  .      20 
4. 0
5.     . ,   )    4-        .       2008

----------


## Xall

*.*,   !
        ,             . 
  :      46  ?  :Embarrassment:      8   , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Xall

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

,       ,     ?          .   , ?

----------


## Andyko

.    ,  ,   ,    .   :Wink:

----------


## 1586

,,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

...

----------


## .

,      ?   :Embarrassment:   ,      .         .
*1586*, ,        .    ,          :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## .

300  500   . 15.6

----------


## 123

!        ?   .

----------


## Andyko

* 123*,        ?

----------


## Na28ta

> !        ?   .


!

----------


## 123

> * 123*,        ?


.

----------


## Andyko

,  "".

----------

> ,  "".


..         ?

----------


## Na28ta

,        .

   :   ?

----------


## 123

> ,        .
> 
>    :   ?


    .
                  .

----------


## Na28ta

,      -    ,   :    ?      .   ,       ,        !      2.

----------


## Andyko

> ,        .


 .  .


> 


   ,              .       .        .

----------


## .

> ,      -    ,   :    ?


        ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


   ,  (  )    ,     ,   ?       ,       ?

----------


## 123

?       ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ?       ?


    1,        !

----------


## .

> ,  (  )    ,     ,   ?


      .   .      .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,    ,      , ,       ,     ,  .        ,       ,      ?        ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

*Na28ta*,   ?    !

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,   ?    !


 ,      .            :Embarrassment:  ...         .

----------


## .

?  ,   . 



> ,        ?


           .

----------


## Na28ta

> * 123*,        ?


 ,            ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

:Wink: 
     ,      .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,      .


  :yes:  .      :   ! !

----------


## Andyko

*Na28ta*,     -      .

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,     :Smilie: ,        


> *Na28ta*,       ,   .  .    ,     .          .


  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

.  3-.        (    ).   : 
1.     2.3 "  "           ? 
2.       (..  (20%) + (2%) +  (1,1%))? .. ,   ""    13+23,1=36,1%?

----------


## .

1. 
2. -      .  10%  .     .
 -     .    .

----------


## ..

,    ,    : 
1.     ?
2.      , (..    ,  4-   ,)      ?         ?     ?
3.   ,     ?        ?

----------


## .



----------


## ..

:
 - 7,3%  - 0,8  - 1,9 = 10%
  ,        :Embarrassment: 
      ?  ,        ,   5  , , ,    .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 2.      , (..    ,  4-   ,)      ?         ?     ?


       .        .        2007 .          2008 



> ,     ?        ?


   ?      ,       .       .

----------


## ..

,          . ..  =20%()-14%()=6%.
..    5395, .  1232.         .   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ..

?
          3-.      ,       ?  ,   ,    .(  1  -   )

----------


## ..

?




> ,       .


..  ,  70000    (1232). ?    ,     ?

----------


## ..

.     .  -     :Smilie:

----------


## 123

!  ,              1 .   ?  !

----------


## Andyko

...
    ,     -  .

----------

> .    ,  ,   ,


, -,     :Embarrassment: 
      ...  :Frown:

----------


## 123

!

----------


## Andyko

**,     ...

----------


## Inecta

,     ,          
  ?

----------

> 


 ?  #3  .

----------


## .

1       .         http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Inecta

!!  , ,   .   ,  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Kjara

,           - 25 ?    ,  137-  27.07.06?   , : ",  ,    ,       ."       3   1 . 346.23,   - :     25       .       : "  25 ",  - ! 
  ?!

----------


## .

.      ,      .   ,     2   :Smilie: 
     .       ,

----------


## alextu

> [/LIST]* 3.     :*[*]    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25* .    [*]       , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .


     ..... ....  -1152017    !?? :Wow:  
      ??

----------


## .

,

----------


## alextu

1. ,  **  ,   **         ( -1152017  )???
2.           (  )??

----------


## .

1.  
2.

----------

!     ,   1   ().     4-?   -1151058? 
          , 2-  3- -   ?

 !

----------


## .

.
           .     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## alextu

...
  , ..   -    ..,           ,      .      -            .        2 ???   .

----------


## .



----------


## alextu

> 


,     ....   ???

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## ghan

.  -    .
         ,  .
 .

----------


## okcum

?    -    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## okcum

:yes:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## okcum

> .


 ? :EEK!:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## okcum

,      ,     :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## okcum

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Chaplain

)
, ,  .     .
     3    .         2 . 30       644   - 322.  2 .       .     ,    ?

----------


## alextu

...
    .....       030 ,    2    .
1)  !!??

----------


## .



----------


## alextu

...  :Smilie:

----------


## alextu

,      (-1152017): 
1.    (  ..)?
2.       ?
3.   ...
..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alextu

--, ,  .....  :Smilie:

----------


## ACer

,  !

  .   2008 .
  :





       2   ..   .
  13%   \ .
    .

     ..            .

 ?

----------


## agur

> ..            .
> 
>  ?


     -2

 ...      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

> ..            .


  /      ?

----------


## ACer

> -2
> 
>  ...      ?


 ...

----------


## ACer

> /      ?

----------


## ACer

:Frown:  -  ...
 .

----------


## Na28ta

-  ,    ,   . ..   /    ,   \      ,       .  ,   ,      ,    ()   .      ,    (     /     )...

*.*,      ?  2-   ,         ?  ?     ?

----------


## ACer

> *.*,      ?  2-   ,         ?  ?     ?


     .

----------

> .


 ,   2-          .         4- (-)    ( ).     2-    :      .  .
       .     .

----------

> ,   ,      ,    ()   .      ,    (     /     )...


    ...

----------

> -  ,    ,   . ..   /    ,   \      ,       .  ,   ,      ,    ()   .      ,    (     /     )...


       .      .        ().
          . 
        ,   !

----------


## komcat

> .      .


,   .226 .1  , ?

----------


## .

** , ,     -?   :Frown:

----------

... ...       ,   . :Redface:

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## matralen-m

,         2010   ?  ,    (-),    ,   ! !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*matralen-m*,     1  2010

----------

